# Another new person!



## OhDeer166 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I live in southern California. Turning 50 in February and in the starting phase of a divorce after almost 21 years of marriage. Really looking for some folks to talk to during this rough time. Female (like me) or male, from anywhere, any age. Thanks so much.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

OhDeer166 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I live in southern California. Turning 50 in February and in the starting phase of a divorce after almost 21 years of marriage. Really looking for some folks to talk to during this rough time. Female (like me) or male, from anywhere, any age. Thanks so much.


Welcome! I think you'll find some very insightful and helpful people here if you actively participate on the site. Are there specific concerns or questions you'd like to discuss?


----------



## OhDeer166 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi there! Thanks for your message. I had some questions about filing and someone wrote me back. I will be participating in some of the other forums as well. I appreciate you saying hello. Best wishes to you!


----------

